# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  mailcontact/vriendschap gevr met m/v met herpes type 2

## roodborstje

ben ik de enigste die herpes type 2 heeft/nee toch? haha! ik zoek lotgenoten om ervaringen mee uit te wisselen, ik kreeg het van mijn ontrouwe man. gelukkig heb ik er weinig last van. maar toch is het geestelijk een echte sta in mijn weg! ook naar een nieuwe relatie toe. wie mailt er met mij? discretie is verzekert! reacties uit heel het land zijn welkom en zal ik zeker beantwoorden!

----------

